# New Betta Owner - First time Aquarium



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

So here's how it started... I wanted to have something in my office in terms of taking a break and mind off of work and I though a small aquarium would be nice. Problem is I don't have a lot of space and wanted very little maintenance.

We used to have goldfish when I was younger and I remember my dad always complaining it's a lot of work.

I learned about Bettas and was told that they need zero maintenance, you can just drop them into a cup and voila I'll have an office buddy.

So I went to the local pet store and the lady there sold me a betta fish along with a 2L Marina Tank (like this one http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...US&green=A8C50861-8162-5A9A-0F01-973C40873292)

Brought it home, set it up, dropped the fish in, and away we go...

Had him for about a week, water was crystal clean, and lots of bubble nests.

After the first week, I remembered the lady saying i need to change the water every week. So not knowing that I'm not supposed to change the water completely, I scooped up the betta back in the cup he came in, and proceeded to wash out the entire tank.

I lost about 30% of the gravel cause it was so small to handle, and I ended up replacing the gravel instead with glass beads that my wife had placed in a vase as decoration.

I then noticed the water getting very cloudy. I didn't know what caused it so I started searching online and came across this forum site.

After doing a lot of reading, I'm starting to realize that the tank I have is too small for the betta? Almost every site is stating to have atleast 2 gallons if not 5.

Is this really necessary? I went to the local petsmart store (figured it's more reputable) and the associate saying that I am fine with a smaller tank, I just have to do more water changes. But he's saying that the tank I have is fine and recommended I get a small log or something for the fish to hide in.

He also stated that I don't need to worry about getting a heater or filter or anything like. That that's what makes Bettas so great. 

I mentioned that the way the tank is designed, the gravel is only in the middle so there is waste that collects around the gravel and can easily be seen. And how do I clean that if I'm not doing 100% water changes. He said that I should put 75% of the water and the fish in another container, and the completely clean the tank, and then put the old water and fish back along with 25% new water. He also remarked that the cloudiness is a result of a new nitrogen cycle being established and its normal. The ammonia levels will be high but never high enough that the betta can't handle it and after a week or so, when the good bacteria is created, the ammonia levels will then drop...

So that's where I'm at right now. I'm stuck between keeping the same tank because it's small enough to fit on my desk but I don't want to harm the fish. I also want the fish to be happy.

I don't like the idea of having to put water and fish in another container so I can clean out my tank. It seems like less maintenance that I get a bigger tank and just scoop out a couple cups of old water and add new water once a week.

But I guess my main question/concern is, is the tank sufficient? Why does every store say they are (i've been to about 4 different stores now) but the online community seems to wholeheartedly disagree. 

I'm really trying to understand all of this and in the end I want to keep my fish happy, allow it to thrive, and have a long healthy life.

Thank you very much in advance for any guidance, help and explanations you can provide. And also being patient with me as I know I'm completely ignorant in this subject.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry, but you've fallen into one of the major traps of beginner fishkeeping: completely trusting the sales associates. Most of the time, they don't know what they are talking about. Don't worry. A lot of people make this mistake, myself included. What's most important is to learn something from them. 

You have been mislead about the proper size for a fish tank (not just bettas all fish). No fish can safely live in a tank smaller than 1 gallon. This is mostly due to the wild temperature fluctuation that come with a tank of that size; these cause considerable stress to the fish. It is also difficult to heat tanks smaller than a gallon. Despite what many people will tell you, a betta can live comfortably in a 1 gal tank provided you do the proper water changes and have the right kind of heater. One of the most respected members here keeps some in 1 gal tanks. Because you have limited space, a 1 gal tank sounds like it is the largest you can do, and that's more than fine.

As for the heater, again, the sales associate was wrong. Betta evolved in a tropical climate and need tropical water temperatures. Cold water can cause lethargy, weakened immune systems, and constipation. Bettas do best at a steady temperature in between 76F and 82F. The Hydor THEO 25w heater is a great adjustable heater for your size tank. 

The one thing the sales associate got right was that your size tank doesn't need a filter. The main purpose of a filter is water movement (which betta don't like) and to provide surface area for the cycle bacteria. Your tank won't have enough surface area to cycle, so you don't need a filter. It will just push your betta around his home. 

To answer your question as to why the stores say those small tanks are okay and the online community say they aren't, just look at the price tags on those tanks. They significantly more than a basic bowl or even a 10 gal tank. The fish are cheap, but the stores make their money pushing the tiny designer tanks for the $4 fish. 

Hope I was able to answer a few of your questions and welcome again to the wonderful world of bettas!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

^A+ Welcome to the forum. As long as the water is kept clean and warm a betta can live in 1/2 gallon temporily. You will need to clean the water more often. Bigger is better and easier in the long run.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum you picked the best place for the proper care of your Betta. 
I have never heard of a tank that size having a cycle and without a filter I dont think even possible. It would be easier to upgrade to at least 2 gallons or more thats up to you, but my Betta loves to swim and explore his 5 gallon tank. Like you I didnt know about what size a Betta really needed till I started reading the posts here and my Betta was in a half gallon for a week waiting on his 5 gallon and heater I ordered on line. 

Plus its harder to get the right size heater for a small tank like that and they need a temp of at least 78 to be happy and active as they should be. Those sell people are terrible to tell you he only needs clean water once a week cause in a tank that small I would and did change to clean conditioned water every other day and once a day I would take out half and replace it. I used a turkey baster to take out the old water with and that was a bit slow but worked. Also you dont really need to take out the gravel to clean it just try to take out any food he does not eat and any waste you see, a gravel cleaner works best to suck that all out and what I use now for my 5 gallon tank and they only a few dollars. Also I never took him out of the half gallon bowl he was in I would just leave enough water for him to be covered and add the new water. 

I hope this helps and best wishes for you and your new little guy, Betta are awesome little fish which you cant really see in such a small tank. My Perseus is so awesome to watch swim and explore in his larger home he loves it and so do I !


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. I was afraid of this, but glad that I have it clear. Looks like I must get a larger tank. Space wise I'm not that limited. I could fit a 2 or even 3 gallon tank. What do you think of the following tanks:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051817
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804454
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11907004

I'm liking the first one the most because it's wider rather than taller and seems to have plenty of room. I can still fit this on hutch of my desk.

I do also like the 1.5 gallon Tetra cube tank. Simply because of its size. But...

I'm thinking if I'm going to do this, (and as I read more of this forum), I should do this right and have some fun and take pride. Thinking of nicely decorating it (without overcrowding it) and also perhaps getting a mystery snail in the tank. I'm reading it keeps the tank cleaner, and is a good buddy for the betta fish and also a blast to watch in and of itself.

And if I do do this than is 1.5 gallons going to be enough? What about the 3 gallon one?

Also, all these tanks come with filtration systems. Should I not install them?

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I personally like the look of the first one best. None of them have a heater, so you'll have to find a small one that will fit.


----------



## Dellilah (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 2 of the marineland crescent 3's for my bettas (until my 20g is ready for them) and I like them. There's something about those black hoods that I really hate, so the detachable LED lights were perfect. The tank is easy to set up and the filter has an adjustable flow if you do plan on using it.

From what I've read longer is better than taller so I would not choose the hexagon shaped tank.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I recommend http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385

This tank sounds like a great start for your little guy! Add some live plants like Java Fern.. and maybe a driftwood to make it look appealing for you and your guy too! Your betta fish will thank you for giving him the biggest space you can get for him!  also i think you would have to change water less. I'm not sure. I hope someone would chime about this. 

Don't get those 1.5 cube tanks. It's very poor made..cheap made.. I had a few of those and decided to got a fat refund for it and bought right supplies for my betta clan lol. You might have to change water more than normal because of that small tank.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi...I like the first or second one the best. Yes you can use the filter it will help to keep the water cleaner. About the snail I think for a tank this size it might not be a good idea because they put out more bio-load which is waste, poop..lol Your Betta doesnt need a buddy he is fine all by himself and could attack the snail I hear some do, plus it would mean more water changes for you as the ammonia would build up quicker. I am sure others will have better advise about that as I dont have one myself. I think you should go with the 3 gallon and your Betta will have more room and you both will enjoy it better since he will be more less water changes and also he will more fun to watch as he swims around and explores his new happy home.


----------



## Rubyjames (Aug 1, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry, but you've fallen into one of the major traps of beginner fishkeeping: completely trusting the sales associates. Most of the time, they don't know what they are talking about. Don't worry. A lot of people make this mistake, myself included. What's most important is to learn something from them.
> 
> You have been mislead about the proper size for a fish tank (not just bettas all fish). No fish can safely live in a tank smaller than 1 gallon. This is mostly due to the wild temperature fluctuation that come with a tank of that size; these cause considerable stress to the fish. It is also difficult to heat tanks smaller than a gallon. Despite what many people will tell you, a betta can live comfortably in a 1 gal tank provided you do the proper water changes and have the right kind of heater. One of the most respected members here keeps some in 1 gal tanks. Because you have limited space, a 1 gal tank sounds like it is the largest you can do, and that's more than fine.
> 
> ...


How is the Hydor heater powered? Do I need to plug it in? Batteries? Bulbs?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Rubyjames said:


> How is the Hydor heater powered? Do I need to plug it in? Batteries? Bulbs?


You plug it into the wall. I'm not too sure how a heater works, but I imagine it works like any other adjustable heater. 

I think the second one is my favorite. I know the first one is longer, but it doesn't have a hood which are really a necessity. Betta are jumpers and need hoods. I've had a few betta jump out on me, but I've never lost one. 

As for the filter, I personally wouldn't use it. More than likely it will be too strong for your betta and will push him around. 

As for decor, you can't go wrong with live plants. They will help keep the water a little cleaner and you don't have to worry about them tearing your betta's fins. Java fern and anubias would be best for you as they don't need special lights. Other than live plants, make sure any decor your get is smooth and doesn't have rough edges that can tear fins. You've got the right attitude. Make your tank the envy of the floor!


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

First tank it is... I hope they have it in stock locally rather than online.

So no to the snail eh?

I kinda was getting used to the idea of having a snail in there too.

Fish was going to be Director, Human Resources and the snail was to be Director, Marketing.


----------



## Rubyjames (Aug 1, 2012)

@thekoimaiden

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

This picture doesn't appear to have a plug? 
This may sound like a silly question, however my apartment has limited sockets (which is very unfortunate if the heater requires one.)


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello!

Koi Maiden gave you great advice, and I have nothing to add, except that I like the 2nd tank you posted in your list of possibilities. I have one very much like that, and I think it's very pretty all set up and planted.

Welcome to the forum; good luck with your new buddy!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

XizorGetspeed said:


> So no to the snail eh?
> 
> I kinda was getting used to the idea of having a snail in there too.
> 
> Fish was going to be Director, Human Resources and the snail was to be Director, Marketing.


Maybe not a mystery snail as they get kinda large and have a large bio-load, but maybe a nerite snail. If I remember correctly they stay pretty small. Or you could get shrimp! They have a much smaller bioload and you could have more than one. 



Rubyjames said:


> @thekoimaiden
> 
> Amazon.com: Hydor THEO Submersible Aquarium Heater 25W UL: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


It doesn't show a plug, but it does show a cord that goes to a plug. Look in the upper righthand corner of the image. My fish tanks use three plugs per tank. I find it helps to get an surge protector to give me a few extra plugs and protect my equipment.


----------



## Rubyjames (Aug 1, 2012)

@thekoimaiden:

Thanks for your help, and the idea to use a surge protector. I found one hidden in a few old hardware boxes in my apartment and it works works like a charm!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Marineland® 3-gallon Crescent Aquarium hands down, but 
Marineland® 5-gallon Crescent Aquarium is an extra $10.

Totally up to you.

The rest of the tanks, bleh....

I do have the tetra tank though. I just cleaned it last night after seeing your post.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

XizorGetspeed said:


> I kinda was getting used to the idea of having a snail in there too.
> 
> Fish was going to be Director, Human Resources and the snail was to be Director, Marketing.


LOL
But yeah, I've been advised that under 5 gallons you shouldn't give your betta any tank mates. I'm getting a 5 gallon tank cycled for my betta and a nerite snail. I bet you could go with a 5 gallon... I have the 5 gallon Mini Bow and it's not huge. I think you could have it on your desk. The back of it is flat so you could have it against the wall if your desk is against a wall.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Look into the Dymax IQ5. It's a neat cube that comes with inbuilt filter & a LED light - not sure about the heater, I had to purchase the appropriate model (dymax 25 w ) separately. 

I love these tanks. I think the 1-gallonish IQ3 a bit small for a fish. Bettas are at thier best when they can swim about.. the IQ5 takes up very little more room at foortprint and provides 2 gallons more water.

The spaces for filter and heater are hidden behind a false wall, you can buy a lid (though mine came with one..) and it looks great when scaped.

Take a look at the IQ5 link in my sig. If you haven't much room on your desk, this could be a great solution and alternate to a cold little bowl your fish will inevitably and untimely perish in..

Of course, you'll need to do more than once a week water changes on a small tank. If you really cannot spare that time or energy, consider keeping shrimps instead. They're cute, and have a lower bioload..


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

to do quick water changes at work, i think you should try this method.
get about 2 feet of air line hose, cut two small holes in a gatorade bottle, stick the tube in one hole. squeeze the bottle and cover place thumb over 2nd hole to start a siphon. make sure the bottle is lower than the tank.
you don't have to remove the fish but you can't do 100% water changes, maybe 90% but that should be enough.
i usually do this method but with a 1gallon water bottle


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> to do quick water changes at work, i think you should try this method.
> get about 2 feet of air line hose, cut two small holes in a gatorade bottle, stick the tube in one hole. squeeze the bottle and cover place thumb over 2nd hole to start a siphon. make sure the bottle is lower than the tank.
> you don't have to remove the fish but you can't do 100% water changes, maybe 90% but that should be enough.
> i usually do this method but with a 1gallon water bottle



Yay for this helpful tip!

Just made one! Woo hoo!


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

okay so I ended up picking up the marineland crescent 3 tank with the whisper filter. I picked up a bag of gravel and petsmart gave me a couple gallons of their aquarium water to get me started (they pulled it from a tank of live plants for sale).

Although it looks very empty and bare... it'd like to decorate it some.

suggestions?

live plants or plastic?

i read that bettas like to hide, what do you suggest for that?

so now with this tank (and its whisper filter) do I need to do 100% cycles? I'm pretty sure no (which is one of the reasons I got this). any suggestions on monitoring water levels and what they should be?

thanks in advance again...


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

oh and regarding a heater, you guys recommend I get this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

petsmart doesn't seem to carry this brand. they have marina and top fin brands
I can check other stores if this one is highly recommended.


----------



## Dellilah (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't go with the petsmart brand (top fin) my husband had problems with his. Essentially if we want to use it we would have to babysit it b/c it doesn't always shut off at temperature. I'm still new to keeping aquariums, so I don't have any recommendations about a _good_ heater, just that this one is bad.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You are correct in thinking you won't have to cycle the tank. Just do two water changes a week. 

For decorating suggestions, I always go with live plant. I love the look, and I don't have to worry about them tearing my fish's fins. But of course it does add another element of taking care of the plants. You can find some really nice silk ones that have almost the same look without the hassle of the added care. Other than that caves seem to be favored by male bettas. Avoid anything with a sharp edge. 

I like the Hydor THEO heaters and have a few (including that one) in my tanks both large and small. Amazon and Ebay are going to give you the best prices for them.


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, will place an order for the Hydor heater. 

What about water testing? Any recommendations on products and how and how often to check? And what am I checking?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You need the API Freshwater Master Kit and you are checking the pH of you water, ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels. I would check your tanks water as soon as you get one and then report back and let someone help you from there.


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> You are correct in thinking you won't have to cycle the tank. Just do two water changes a week.


and when you say two water changes, are we talking 50%, 25%, 100%?



thekoimaiden said:


> For decorating suggestions, I always go with live plant. I love the look, and I don't have to worry about them tearing my fish's fins. But of course it does add another element of taking care of the plants.


say more about live plants. What is the added care? I'm under the impression that having live plants will maintain water quality better and thus less water changes?

thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, 1 50% and 1 100% per week. That's a great schedule.

There are like Moss Balls, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubis, etc. These are the most easiest to take care of. ^^"


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

in terms of taking care, what exactly does that mean. i.e. do i need to trim them down? monitor different water levels for the plants? worry about lighting? special additives in the water?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Those plants that I listed don't need much. Some light is good for them, though. Anubis, I think it needs to be planted and there is some special need but the rest are fine. Just remember to QT to make sure no hitchhikers.


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay so new tank is all set up and water has been in there for the last 2 days. My betta fish is still in his old tank, but both him and I are itching for the new home 

I got the Mardel mini test kit. And if I did this right and/or this thing is accurate, the results are:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
Total Hardness - 0
Total Alkalinity - High - 300
Total pH - Acceptable - 8.0

The last 2 concern me as I don't really know what causes alkalinity and pH. Any insight would help.

Am I good to drop my betta in?


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

also reminder that the water that is in the tank is 50% the water that petsmart gave me from their live plants tank and 50% tap water with a capful of the water conditioner I got with my first 0.5 gallon betta tank/kit.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Great to see you being responsible and caring for your fish!
Let us know how it all goes, post pictures, etc. 
The pH spike could be caused by gravel if there's any in the tank. I know that's what causes mine to be so high.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Gravel doesn't cause high pH. What makes you say that? I have never heard of gravel making a high pH. My pH is 6.5 and I have gravel.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I noticed that my tap water was at about 7, but jumped to almost 8 after I added it to my tank. 
So I did an experiment. I took a cup of treated tap water, tested it, added some gravel to the cup, and tested it again. The pH was much higher the second time. 
I could be wrong, though ... But I don't know what could be causing the spike otherwise :X


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are some pics of my beta in his new home... I got some of him while he's flaring too...

thanks very much for all the help and tips.

i'll be regularly coming back as I run into any snags or have more questions.

this community is awesome. you guys rock.

thank you!!!


----------



## Dellilah (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh, looks great!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks so much like Lebron!!  His ventrals are the only difference between them. If you want to see Lebron, he has an album and he's also my avatar.
<--- That's him. They look so the same! What's his name?


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm jealous of that setup now


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your fish looks so happy to be in the new tank. Glad you chose to join this forum and upgraded its tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Woah! Sorry it took me so long to get back to everyone. I was caught in the transportation systems of the western world. 



XizorGetspeed said:


> and when you say two water changes, are we talking 50%, 25%, 100%?


The two water changes for an uncycled tank should be a weekly 50% and a weekly 100%. 



XizorGetspeed said:


> say more about live plants. What is the added care? I'm under the impression that having live plants will maintain water quality better and thus less water changes?
> 
> thanks


I love live plants. The look, the feel (very gentle on the long fins of bettas), and the effects. Yes, they do help keep the water cleaner, but unless you have a lot of them, they aren't going to cut down the number of water changes you need to do. Some of the easy ones don't need special lighting or much trimming at all. But most others will need lighting and some need fertilization. 



MadameDesu said:


> Well, I noticed that my tap water was at about 7, but jumped to almost 8 after I added it to my tank.
> So I did an experiment. I took a cup of treated tap water, tested it, added some gravel to the cup, and tested it again. The pH was much higher the second time.
> I could be wrong, though ... But I don't know what could be causing the spike otherwise :X


Some substrate can cause the pH, GH, and KH to rise. This would be things like crushed coral and argonite sand. I use these in my goldfish tank to maintain a higher GH and KH than my tap water. But if you just have regular aquarium gravel it should be inert and not change pH. Your water could have a lot of dissolved CO2 in it. By letting the water sit for a day it outgased the CO2 and raised the pH. Read more here.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Nice home for your Betta ! Some Hornwort would be great to have floating in the top of the tank and I think it would do very good with your light, I just love mine and so does my Betta he loves to sleep in it.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you going to get any work done or will you be bonding with your betta? LOL


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

KukaaKatchou said:


> Are you going to get any work done or will you be bonding with your betta? LOL


lol

I keep my tank on my desk and sometimes I'll catch myself staring at her instead of studying. They're such attention hogs


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer 2 50% PWCs per week, one only water and one vacuum.


----------



## XizorGetspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeh I think i'm going to get an vacuum, any recommendations?

I really don't want to do 100% water changes because that'll involve me moving the tank to the sink and just won't work in the office.

also any recommendations on test kits, i don't really like those strips...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, my Top Fin Gravel Vaccuum works for me. ^^ I used to use cups in the past for my water changes before I got this. It makes things A LOT easier.
A great test kit is called the API Freshwater Test Kit. It's a bit pricey, and I don't have it. D: It's more accurate than strips, though.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

^+1 on the API kit. It's very accurate, but it is pricey. It'll last you a long time though


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

another job well done everybody! Another Betta is saved!!!-AND happy 

Looks great!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

XizorGetspeed said:


> Yeh I think i'm going to get an vacuum, any recommendations?
> 
> I really don't want to do 100% water changes because that'll involve me moving the tank to the sink and just won't work in the office.
> 
> also any recommendations on test kits, i don't really like those strips...


The generic gravel vacs that Petsmart or Petco sells will work just fine. I have a few that have been with me from the start of my fishkeeping hobby. 

The API Master Freshwater liquid test kit is one of the best around. But they are rather expensive. If you don't plan to cycle your tank, just get the pH and ammonia kits.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have my gravel vac that I love!


----------

